# gentoo-sources-2.6.34, iwlagn (5100) and LED not blinking

## Ginta

Hi there, I'm a bit frustrated by the fact that my wifi led will not blink on activity.

I've been investigating a bit, and I discovered that even, I only have /sys/class/leds/mmc: (which works correctly, so I asume I have kernel config OK).

I enabled netfilter options in kernel in case they are needed but it is still not blinking (it's statically on).

But a curious thing is the fact that when I run a Gentoo 10.1 amd64 liveDVD, it *blinks*!! So I really have no idea of what to enable, or what to do.

Please, I need a bit of light to continue with this issue, because I ran off ideas and I don't know where (in liveDVD) to look to have a hint...

Thanks in advance (Am I only the one who does not have a blinking wifi led?)

----------

## cach0rr0

stab in the dark, if it works on the livedvd, compare its lsmod output to what you get in your on-disk environment?

----------

